# Have a heart! Give a hint!



## REO (Nov 1, 2006)

Many people signed up without giving a hint as to what you might like as a gift.

People are asking me what to get you. I don't know!

So please, give your wish lists here to help your Secret Santas out




:

I'll be sending out the names over the next day or so! :aktion033:

When you get your name, keep it secret! shhhhh


----------



## nootka (Nov 1, 2006)

I loooooove dark chocolate, the darker the better.





I like shiny, glittery things that refract the light esp. crystals and glass doohickeys to hang in the window.

My horses need a few new halters, hopefully the kind w/adjustable nosebands. Need large weanling size (not the super new weanie size), and most any color's good though I don't care much for yellow or pink.

(I have all A sized horses, no B).

I could also use a new show halter storage bag. Farm colors are black, teal and purple.

I love Ravens and Crows, and for symbols I like stars!

I also have an affinity for dragonflies.

I like long-sleeved T-shirts for this time of year. Size L.

I also like socks, but not thick or fluffy kind, the "thin" kind and I wear crazy ones that don't match sometimes.

I also collect Christmas Ornaments that are shaped like fruit or vegetables (the old world type that look silver w/paint over them).

I soooo covet those "Snappies" show number holders. They are magnetic and come in lots of styles, but dig the star ones.

Also really enjoy exotic teas (like just about anything, herbal or the ones w/caffeine in them).

Giving lots of ideas, not because I want everything on the list, just offering lots of options b/c I remember when I went shopping for mine, I wanted a lot of ideas b/c this area can be limited in what they offer in some respects. 

So whoever you are, SS, have no fear, I am not "picky" I love most everything, and truly appreciate the thought.

Liz M.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 1, 2006)

The only time I was disappointed was when I did not get a gift- and that was sorted when a kind hearted elf stepped up to bat!!!

I like anything- still have my throw on my bed Judy, Thankyou!!!- BUT I am allergic to chocolate (How do I live!!) and alcohol, Tea, Coffee etc so food related gifts are not a good idea!!!!

Otherwise , I am easy, I really am and I love surprises.


----------



## divigo (Nov 1, 2006)

I love the idealic thought of "cowboy" country life. Have never been to America yet, so forgive me for having a romantic idea on the subject. :bgrin

I love sweets, baking things, handcrafts en things for in or around my house.

Don't like too bright colours am more into earthtones.

Maybe something for our precious foal which we expect next May?



:

Or my dogs? Two beagles and a jack russel.

Either way.... home made or bought...big or small....I will love my secret santa gift ... no matter what.

Just the idea alone of somebody spending time to send me a gift gets my holiday spirit going.

I



: christmas.


----------



## ctinsley (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi, I love anything mulberry sented. I would love a copy of the historical miniatures stallions. Really am happy with anything I receive.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2006)

This is so much fun!!!!! :aktion033: Got my name today,,,,,,,,,,I sure hope they post here.

I live in sweatshirts,,,,,,size L, as I wear layers underneath.

Need a few barn halters and leads. Size L

Would love to have stall plates with names. I guess you 'd need to visit my site to get those names.

I just love surprises,,,,,,makes no difference what it is.


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 1, 2006)

I am very happy with just getting a gift, doesn't matter what it is although I am not a candle lover, hope that helps some. But anything else is great. I love to be surprised.


----------



## sfmini (Nov 1, 2006)

If you live somewhere really different from where I live, then something that is representative of your state or country. I love wacky socks, usually only wear ankle height, ummmm anything warm, strongly scented candles in evergreen (figures, doesn't it) or vanilla or gardenia. A new charm for my Pandora bracelet.




: Really, I am pretty easy, I just love getting suprises!

Sure hope my person posts some hints! :saludando:


----------



## kaykay (Nov 1, 2006)

well im easy too. i love anything horsey or anything with border collies. addicted to chocolate and coffee lol.


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 1, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Im easy too..... smelly candles....all things Dachshund or horse...... Candys not good because Im a diabetic and I would eat it ALLLLLL.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## LindaL (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm also easily pleased where gifts are concerned...I love surprises!



:

But, if you really want ideas...

Horse calendar (miniature horse one if you can find it!



: )

I collect carousel horse figurines, so anything related to that would be nice.

T-shirt or sweatshirt (size XXL...I like them huge) horse-related _or_ from your town or state.

LOVE chocolates...anything! lol :bgrin

But, like I said....I would be happy with anything!



:


----------



## CKC (Nov 1, 2006)

I collect old miniature horse figurines.

Love anything horse related.

Kim


----------



## lvponies (Nov 1, 2006)

I love anything Christmasy with horses on it. Decorations, ornaments, etc. I also love painted wooden signs/pictures with horses on them to hang down at the barn.

I hope my person posts with some ideas too!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2006)

I got my name today. :aktion033: :aktion033: I also sent out all the KIDS exchange names and the HEE HAW names. I'm sure hoping my PERSON posts here, as I dont have a clue on this one, and she is fairly new! :no: :no: :no: HELPPPPPPPP....lol.... I would LOVE a horse flag (not the garden -small ones) shirt size Xlg, wooden sign, Ohhh, heck--just surprise me! Corinne


----------



## Ashley (Nov 1, 2006)

I am pretty easy. Anything horsey(maybe something for my ASPC/AMHR gelding?) or anything cocker spainel.


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Nov 1, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Like the majority, I like horsey stuff, homemade items, stuff that smells good and things that are SWEET!!!!!!!! :bgrin [/SIZE]

I am pretty easy to please. I too love surprises!



:


----------



## minih (Nov 1, 2006)

I would like anything someone spent the time to find for me! But if you need help.....anything horsey. I have my own office at work so something to decorate it or display either there, at home or the barn, homemade or store bought doesn't matter. Someone mentioned a wall calendar, horsey coffee mug.....Surprise me!


----------



## Ms THE (Nov 1, 2006)

I like anything horsey. My barn colors are blue (like a royal blue) and gold (like yellow gold LOL).


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 1, 2006)

I love Christmas ornaments - hand made are great - so are store bought -- corgi dog, fox, horse, cat, penguin are our favorite types.

Chocolate is wonderful too - and anything horsey.

I am not a crafty person - but truly appreciate the talents of those who are!!

I got a great gift last year (Marty's book) - thanks Santa!

JJay


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 1, 2006)

:lol: Got my name this morning!!!! :bgrin



:

I am pretty easy :bgrin I am easy to please



: Love candles sented, chocolate, coffee, country life, horses, donkeys, :bgrin christmas decorations, roosters :lol: ugly teapots :bgrin :lol:


----------



## sedeh (Nov 1, 2006)

I haven't gotten my name yet....so excited!! I'm easy and not pickey at all. Of course anything horsey or critter related. I like T-shirts, long or short sleave, XL. Something from the region you live in would be great. In the winter time I like to do jigsaw puzzles...but I have to confess, I like the simpler ones I can do in a day or two. Anything that takes more time my cats get into and then my Cairn chews up the pieces that hit the floor! Nothing worse that to finish a puzzle and have a piece or two missing! Happy shopping everyone! :new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## yankee_minis (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the Trail of Painted Ponies Christmas ornaments. I don't have any right now so ones from past years would be fine. I've been checking out eBay and have resisted the temptation to buy ALL of them!

I collect coffee mugs.

I love horse figurines or mugs and anything with mini dachshunds on them.


----------



## shane (Nov 1, 2006)

well now




: i have just recieved my name.....im so excited at the person i got :aktion033:

as for me i would love ANYTHING to fit my A minis PLEASE... i love this time of YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :aktion033:

edited to add.... IF THE POST IS TOO DEAR JUST SEND A CARD...I UNDERSTAND


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 1, 2006)

Haven't gotten my name yet, my first year participating, and I'm excited!!

I'm pretty easy, love anything horse related or with horses on it: figurines, mugs, socks, t-shirt (M or L), bumper sticker...etc. I like to scrapbook, so stickers are always good. I like candles, & home-made things are fine too. I don't have a big sweet tooth, but I love Chai tea, or any tea & Hot chocolate. I would like a horsey sign or flag for my flower garden or outside the house. Hope these help!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

I will be happy with just about anything actually but if you need hints I like christmas decorations9especially anything reindeer). My main tree is victorian in cream, rose and gold but we do more than one. :lol: I also like the kooky Dept. 56 style ornaments or just about anything Christmas for that matter. I am allergic to anything pine though. I have loved all the gifts I have gotten each year so anything all really!!! :bgrin


----------



## RainSong (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, for me, anything horsey would be thrilling. I don't have a horse atm, or know if I'll have one anytime in the near future, but I'd be thrilled to get more generic items- like grooming stuff, etc... I'd also love ANY of Marty's books





I collect all sizes of Breyer horses, and I collect Beanie babies and other TY products (I adore getting the Holiday ones!).... I'm also into stones (crystals, gemstones, etc- polished or "raw"), sparkly things I adore!

I can't wear jewelry unless it's Sterling Silver (my favorite) or gold- I eat the plating off other stuff. HOWEVER, if it can be coated with nail polish I can wear it, and I have a severe lack of horsey jewelry now (I wore most of it out!). I prefer rings! I love chocolate, but we have plenty of it around almost all of the time here- and I need to loose weight! ROFL I love hand crafted stuff.

I like candles too, but I don't have much time or chance to use them with Nathan around- plus my whole family are very picky when it comes to scents as we had a tendency towards being oversensitive to them.

I haven't gotten my name yet, but I already have their present almost totally done... ^.^

OOOH, I have to add... STUFFED HORSES



:


----------



## Selina (Nov 1, 2006)

I have not received my name yet, but i love anything horse related.

How long should i wait if i do not get my name to contact you?

THANKS, Selina Cisco


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 1, 2006)

Boy, this is tough to answer with a specific. Oh lets see, I love candles and love to read. Truly, anything will make me happy :lol: :bgrin


----------



## justjinx (Nov 1, 2006)

Just another suggestion please for those of you giving ideas--if you want something for your horse, size would help (like A or B) and it would be nice to know the colors you use on your horse (green, orange, blue, lime, yellow, red, etc). thanks, all! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## tinacvt (Nov 1, 2006)

I collect Noahs Ark stuff and anything that has to do with cats or horses. I also want to learn to teach my minis to drive so anything instructional would be great


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Nov 1, 2006)

Frogs, Leafy Sea Dragons, Star Trek and horses! Lots of things interest me - no food items, please! Want to finish losing weight!

The horses wear primarily purple...


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 1, 2006)

Great Idea! (and I see my recipient HAS posted... heh heh heh)

I like anything for my Minis: new halters/leads, brushes... our colors are blue and burgundy. Would also like a new number holder for the back of my showcart.... and maybe some of those clip-on number holders for on your back.

Fuzzy things: Tractor Supply has some of the softest, fuzziest stuffed animals you'd ever wanna cuddle. Although I got the coolest fuzzy blanket last time that I use every night....





Breyer Horses: love these guys, too. They are rather expensive, though.

Please, nothing perfumie/scented as I'm picky and allergic to some stuff.

Lucy


----------



## Westwood Farms (Nov 1, 2006)

I love anything from tractor supply, anything horsie. I like horse Christmas ornaments, t-shirts medium, and anything to decorate with that has horses in it. I am so easy to please!! And when it comes to the horses, I need all size halters, who doesn't right?


----------



## Davie (Nov 1, 2006)

Got my Secret Santa exchange this morning, now READY TO SHOP TILL I DROP.

My Secret Santa pal has already posted here and there were some suggestions included with the e-mail.

I included some suggestions when I signed up but will post them here also.

A good book (historical romances, fun suspense whodonit)

Homemade hot chocolate mix

Horse stuff, always use halters from XS to XL any color will do

M&M, plain and peanut

New crochet afghan pattern books -- always looking for new winter projects

Warm winter comforter/lap blanket to cover up with and read that book

Windchimes

I collect bears (pandas, kolas) and horse made by stone cirtter and the like

Ty horses

One of Marty's books (already have Housekeeping with Dirty Holly)

NO CANDLES PLEASE, have cats so can't light them.

Also include one of your favorite receipes as I always love to try them.


----------



## CyndiD (Nov 1, 2006)

I feel like a kid again, making out my Wish list... :bgrin

I collect horse figurines and terrier figurines..like vintage stuff but new stuff is appreciated too.

Love chocolate...toffee...



:

Farm colors are red and black.

Love pillows and throws, never have enough of them. Love horsey calendars and prints.

Am a coffee drinker and love coffee flavors.

I would be happy with most anything, but know how much I _appreciate_ the hints for_ my_ shopping.

Still enjoying my gifts from last year too!!! :aktion033:


----------



## MooreAcres (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm...

Books relating to stallions, mares, foals, breeding, foaling, reproduction, color genetics, behavior. I also like the true stories about famous horses (ie. racehorse stories, the Legend series, etc.) or things relating to certain breeds (QH, Arabs, Paints, Apps, and Minis are my favs).

Books relating to dog behavior, breeding, training, or about certain breeds (I love Rottweilers, Goldens, Boxers)

Cute bumper stickers for my car (anything miniature horse related or Rottweiler and/or Golden Retriever related).

Would love the new Sugarland CD (with the song Want To).

Horses favorite treats are carrots and apples, but I'm sure they'd try anything as long as it fulfills their "sweet tooth".

Keeleigh (my Rott/Golden cross dog) loves the soft meaty treats, anything that squweeks, tennis balls, "Kong" toys (virtually indistructible), soft bed/blankets.

Could always use new brushes (dandy, curry, face) strictly for show, along with other basic show supplies.

Number holders that clip to your shirt collar.

I am a chocolate-holic. M&Ms, Milky Ways, Tootie Rolls, Mints, Hersey.

Shirts with cute saying (both horsie and doggie). I like the darker colors, grey, and white (NOT bright yellow, red, orange, or those types). Size, probably Medium because I like a looser fit. Short sleeves, please.

Thats all I can think of now. I'm so excited, I can hardly wait to get my persons name and start shopping!!!

Erin


----------



## zacharyfarms (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh this is always so much fun. :aktion033: :aktion033: I love to see what everyone likes. I love horsey Christmas Ornaments. I love horsey earrings (pierced)...My farm colors are red and teal. I love horsey t-shirts and don't have any long sleeved ones. I wear XL if they run small and L if they run large..can't stand them to touch me anywhere. :bgrin I don't have any of Marty's books or a Last Chance cookbook.. I'm a vegetarian so please no liver.



: I'm not allergic to anything but shellfish, penicillin and pistachios.. I love coffee and hard candy..I love kitchen towels..especially with horses..I love horsey socks..I love horsey baseball style caps..I really like everything and will be excited to just see the package and know that someone took the time to go to the post office at the busiest time of the year...Whoever has my name no need to worry I will love anything you choose. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2006)

This is exciting!

I like antique things, so something vintage horsey would be nice.

I like handmade things.

Horse theme notecards are good.

I collect sewing buttons, so a horsey button would be fun.

I've been pondering what to get my swap partner, and this is a fun way to get ideas.

Marsha


----------



## Devon (Nov 1, 2006)

Well!. I Like Horse Stuff basically For My Horses Theyre my life aha. So anything pink or yellow that would fit a large A (33" mini) and Sweetgrass the mare I Lease is expecting a baby sooo. I would LOVE anything for baby. I am going to be showing baby so anything neat for her/him. :bgrin Thanks!


----------



## Relic (Nov 1, 2006)

l got my name last night and l see they have posted so that's to the good for me and l'm really excited. l do have a wish this year for whoever got my name if they could kindly donate whatever they could to the Little Bits Help Fund l would be really thrilled with that..


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 1, 2006)

This is fun and I hope my person responds on here for I have no idea what she likes. I am not picky but I am on a resrticted diet so food isn't good. Do live in sweatshirts and T shirts with mini stuff on them.....like em big so X large. Would like anything that had "LeMar Miniatures" printed on it. Love the color teal for horses stuff. The new miniature horse stallion book sounds interesting and don't have that book. If I think of something else I will add it later but hope this helps knowing it is hard to buy for someone you don't know. Mary


----------



## punky (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi, I think any thing horse related would be fine with me also, i wear a 3x shirt, i have A & B size minis,

anything would be fine for them as well, i collect shot glasses from the different states also, anything

with a chihuahua on it is good also, as i have two of them. What ever it is, i am good to be excited, this

is the first year for me in the santa list....

Thanks,

Tina


----------



## Gena (Nov 1, 2006)

This is so fun...I love anything horse or sheltie...my hubby and kids even look forward to the secret santa gift that comes...I still have the things from past secret Santas and have always loved what is sent




:


----------



## runamuk (Nov 1, 2006)

I prefer simple homemade gifts



: I also can always use candles, incense, windchimes (got some last year and love them :bgrin ) I love chow dogs and fantasy creatures...................there hope that helps



:


----------



## Reble (Nov 1, 2006)

No name yet?

I never can keep secrets, so this is going to be hard for me



:

Books on Foaling, or driving single or team.

Bought or homemade breeding records.

Something to keep me warm for the winter ahead. / scarf, gloves, throw etc.

Holders or clips for show numbers

Mini Hobbles, tug stoppers for cart,

Hope this helps, You send it, I will love it.



:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 1, 2006)

Well Im grateful for whatever I get but do like something representing the state my Santa is from my Santa last year sent me a Christmas ornament representing NM thanks again Theresa for that and the lovely bag. I have gotten gifts I have loved every year but for some ideas, I c ollect reindeer mostly stuffed ones but all kinds really. I wear sweatshirts to the barn usually XL as I wear thermal underwear and a shirt under them. OUr farm name is Maine Pride Miniatures and our colors are Red,White, Black and silver. IF my Santa is an electrician what I really want is power to my barn but OH yes there is a limit. LOL I know I will love whatever anyone does for me.


----------



## Cara (Nov 1, 2006)

umm.

i like horses!(minis)

green!!!!!!! :bgrin

drawing!

horse showing!!

-Cara


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 1, 2006)

Gosh.......this is hard!

I've only been back to the mid-west for a year so I'm sure I'll be freezing again this winter. Anything warm would be welcome.....size medium.

Anything Red, White & Blue. I'm very patriotic.

I love wind-chimes (thanks to whoever listed that). I like butterflies and swans. I collect Painted Ponies but I think they would all be over the $ limit. However, I don't have any of the ornaments.

I also liked one person's idea about sending your favorite recipe so I can try it out.

Basically I'm not terribly hard to please and anything, whether home-made or otherwise, will be much appreciated!


----------



## RedWagon (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm so excited! This is my first time participating and I will honestly be thrilled with anything. BUT, I love Christmas decorations, especially ornaments. I try to pick one up whenever I go on vacation, so something special to your town or area would be great. I love to read--mystery, romance, thriller--anything! I love cookbooks and I love to bake. My size in shirts would be XL. And of course, anything horse related! I almost forgot



: anything to do with red wagons! Also, anything homemade would be treasured. Like I said, I will honestly be thrilled with anything.


----------



## RAPfrosty (Nov 1, 2006)

â€¢Candy of any sort, I love it all!

â€¢Smelly candles, lotion, body wash, that type of thing.

â€¢Horse treats, horse related tshirts, mugs, ect.

â€¢Anything homemade

â€¢FOOD (I am a vegetarian though)

â€¢Journals, little photo albums

â€¢Books

â€¢Gift certificate to Ozark or other miniature horse supply store


----------



## anoki (Nov 1, 2006)

I got my name!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :cheeky-smiley-006: Boy, dis is gonna be hard dis year!!!!!!!



:

As for me, I am pretty easy....chocolates, candies (I have a huge sweet tooth), horsie stuff (dressage, minis, that kinda thing), ummmmm, corgi stuff-but it's gotta be cardigan corgi, the one with the tail, candles, smelly stuff....hey, surprise me!!!! :bgrin

~kathryn


----------



## NVsOkapi (Nov 1, 2006)

I love books! Horse books, mini books, dog books!

Also, I love chocolate!

And anything for a mini: halter, lead, bits, bridle bags

anything!


----------



## Doobie (Nov 1, 2006)

Well lthis is my first exchange and I am sooo excited !!! :aktion033:

I really don't care what I get, love stuff.



:

If we are looking at clothing I were a XXL.

My favorite color is blue or green.



:

No candy please as I am borderline diabetic. :no:

Anything mini is cool !!!



:

I have never shown before, planning on starting next summer.

I love to show off to the world how wonderful or little guys are !


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW! Lots of people are signed up! YEAH!!! :aktion033:

Well halters are always nice, any size works around here!

Anything Mini Horse or Mini Donkey Related.

Sweatshirts or long-sleeved T's are nice, size Large(I like them big)

And as always I love surprises!!!


----------



## picasso (Nov 1, 2006)

This is my first year for Secret Santa, I am sooooooooooooooo excited. As for ideas I will love anything,but some info about me. I love candles, love to read (mostly romance and most any mini books-we are new to driving), anything horsey would be great (we have 7 A minis, 1 B, and 4 quarter horses. We have the least stuff for the B size,he is the newest), I love to cook so I liked the idea of sending a recipe, shirt size would be XXXL, and farm colors are red and white, name is High Mountain Quarter Horses and Minis.

Again whatever I get will be SUPER. :aktion033: :saludando:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 1, 2006)

OMGosh this is fun!!! I sure hope MY PERSON posts here - well, when I know who my person is. I'm sure the name is coming!

I love anything "star" related. Like rusty looking metal ones that I could hang in the barn or as a decoration in the house. My farm colors are purple and black. I love candles!!! I like old wooden signs that I could hang in the barn or house. I have a lot of rooster stuff in my kitchen. My dogs love Greenies. I LOVE chocolate (milk)! Anything horse!!! Oh, anything will be fun!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## love_casper (Nov 1, 2006)

_the suspense is killing meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! _ lol. i haven't gotten my name yet, and it's driving me NUTS! :lol:



: :lol: i hope whoever it is posts here, cuz i'm clueless as far as gift giving goes!

well, as for me, i don't really have a preference, i'm not allergic to anything, i just like horsey stuff. my room is going to be cowboy/indian themed, so maybe something along that line? i LOVE indian stuff. i don't have that Blessed Are The Broodmares book yet....i have an increasing amount of Breyers, ummm.....i love natural horsemanship type training books, stufff like that....okay i'm no help am i? i love EVERYTHING!

i'll add more if i think of some, ...whatever suprise me! :bgrin


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not picky but if I'm hinting for something it would be, Angels, wind chimes anything horsey. I also collect hand made Christmas ornaments.

I have received some beautiful gifts from my forum family and look forward to this Christmas. I may not wait this year to open my present. LOL



: Yes I will!



:


----------



## Alice (Nov 2, 2006)

This is so much fun. I have joined in this fun since the beginning and got great gifts. I like carousel horses, candles and anything horesey. Thanks Alice


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2006)

Have my name and would love some ideas!!!

For me - horse related is always great.

I started on the Painted Pony ornaments last year (2005 ones), love books, chocolate (darker is better), collect the old Worlds/Journals, interesting Christmas ornaments, creative gifts. I'm really fairly open.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 2, 2006)

I love anything from the heart. I also like candles, dark chocolate, or anything horses.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: Woo Hoo!!! I just got my Secret Santa person! But she has not posted yet about what she'd like






Well for me I'm not picky at all!

I love homemade or store bought. Blue is my favorite color. Mini things size large or xlarge in boy or girl colors. Big horse things in boy colors, size large or horse size (we just got a Morgan!!!



: ). Dog or cat things. Llama things. Earings that are unique, dangley or small!!! LOL! Books( horses for dummys if they have such a thing!LOL!) horsey, llama, or a really good mystery or romance! Blankets or throws are always nice. I love candles all smells. I drink coffie everyday, a mug or unique coffie would be nice. Fun goofy sox! The warmer the better! LOL! Any type of fun sign or picture to hang in the barn! Old or new is just fine with me! I'd love a new hat, scarf and/or gloves! Something wild and crazy or just unique would be fun! Any color!

I'll love anything as long as my Secret Santa picked it out!



: My son and hubby are just as excited as me !!!!! LOL!!! Surprises are the best things of all!

Leya


----------



## SHANA (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi, well my person already posted and I am going shopping tommorow. Can't wait, wish I could go today but guy for septic is coming today.

As for me I love horse stuff, have arabians and minis, my barn colours are black and red, a pattern on how to make miniature horse blankets would be great. I have 2 dogs, a registered border collie and a yorkipoo(yorkshire terrier + toy poodle for those that don't know what a yorkiepoo is). I like to read, write, ski, skate, and showing my horses at shows. Surprises are great too. I don't drink coffee or tea. I also have a sweet tooth but would have to share with my hubby. I am newlywed, was married August 2006. So what is mine is his and what is his is mine. :lol:

SHANA


----------



## appymini (Nov 2, 2006)

Recieved my Secret Santa name. :aktion033: I myself happy with anything. And I like surprises.Love dark choc. though. And anything to do with Falabellas.Or anything that is Appaloosa cute :bgrin


----------



## minis3 (Nov 2, 2006)

Got my name and I sure hope this person replies here.

As for me, I like anything horse related.

Horse home decor items such as horse vases, the big outdoor horse flags, carousels.

Horse accessories such as horse socks, or purse or scarf.

I love the Heartwood Creek by Jim Shore collection. Already have a horse in this but a dog or cat would be nice.

I know I will love whatever I receive. This secret santa is such a great idea and a nice way to bring people together.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I really like neat sweatshirts or t-shirts. Especially with something horsey on them. Don't really care for the color green (unless it is money I do need a double X size tho cause I also like baked and chocolate goodies and it shows. small throws or covers are nice and I use them a lot. Also a simple fleece throw is what I use for my show horses at shows. Easy to clip on and to throw in washer to keep clean. I do love candles, but my friend has gone candle making crazy and has given me lots. I do like warm gloves--not mittens tho. Not much for jewelry--tend to wear one item all the time, but a neat pocket watch that I can hang on my purse would be used daily as mine has broken. I also like neat ink pens with black ink and smaller horsey key rings. (something I can put in my pocket) Almost forgot--I love hair clips and almost always have one in. Like holiday ones also. Not really into ornaments or anything to decorate as we seldom do. We just aren't here to entertain and I help a neighbor lady do hers--and she does lots.

Hope this helps and my person has listed on here--thanks--now i know where to start.

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Angie Foy

Dannigirl


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm easy to please, I like lots of things, home made or store bought. Horse related or non horse related either way is cool.

I have a big horse, a donkey and 3 minis and could always use an extra lead rope or halter. I could also use the little signs that go on stall doors telling the horses name and feeding info. I like horse books, Informational ones. As far as NHR, i'd be happy with just about anything.

Leslie


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Nov 2, 2006)

mmm i haven't gotten a name yet....am trying to wait patiently...





as for me, i'm not picky...i have a 3yo black percheron (moose) and the minis. i love horses (of course) and Moose are one of my favorite animals. i also have a 5yo male black cat Chloe and a 1yo black golden retriver mix Brenna. if you need ideas you can ask my mom (justjinx)


----------



## Diana (Nov 2, 2006)

Got my name yesterday. As far as ideas for my secret Santa, I like horsey things, carousel horses, mini vintage photo frames, and do scrapbooking. I would enjoy whatever my Santa had choosen for me.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## twister (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: This is so exciting, this is the first time I have done the secret santa thing. My person hasn't posted but I hope they do soon. Although I have already picked up a couple of horsey things :bgrin For me I like anything horsey, I also like golden retrievers (I breed them), sheep, windchimes, would really love one of the number holders that hang on the back of your jacket and you can clip a number to it .my barn colours are dark green and gold. Love signs but I really will enjoy whatever my ss sends. I love this time of year and surprises are fabulous :bgrin :aktion033: :saludando:

Yvonne


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 2, 2006)

I like anything home made, if you are craftsy then something with MiniHoofBeats on it or something related to my new colt/future herd sire! Also like anything with my farm name and logo on it (logo being the main photo on my home page) such as stall banners, drapes, or to put MiniHoofBeats on a show blanket for me for my little guy! Size 32-34 =) I am in dire need of a waterproof, thick winter blanket size 32-36...there are a couple on ebay right now....would love gift cards from Fleet Farm! Visit my website for more about my little guy =)


----------



## minis4me (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow! I know I will be thrilled with whatever surprise my Secret Santa brings!

I would especially love something horse oriented. If Santa makes stuff like slinkies, etc, I could sure use one. I have a large collection of minis including lots of geriatric & special needs, so any size of horse clothing should fit someone. Most are to the mid or larger end of the A size. I don't get much opportunity to look in tack stores so don't really know what is out there.

I think my favorite colour is teal green. But I love all vibrant colours. I love books & would love any mini book or Historical mini book or driving book or even childrens books. I treasure them all. My passion is Miniature Horses, Arabian Horses & Newfoundland dogs.

I live where it is cold & snowy until about April.

I also love Breyers of all sizes. New or used. ) Any horse or Newfie figurine.

I'm not big on candles. I do like them but worry about lighting them with five big Newfies in the house.

I also love a shirt in sz lg or xl.

I avoid the kitchen a bit but I do love to eat. <g>

Well, I hope that helps. I am not at all fussy & will enjoy any gift that my Santa thinks I will like. Thank you. Have a great day!


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Nov 2, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE ANYTHING THAT THE MY SECRET SANTA WOULD BRING,,,,SOMETHING FROM YOUR AREA,,,,AND I SURE LIKE CRAFTY THINGS,,,,,,

OH I LOVE TO EAT

SO JUST SURPRISE ME AND I WILL BE SO EXCITED ,,,,

IT WILL BE LIKE BEING A KID AGAIN,,,,

java script:emoticon(':saludando:',%20'smid_10')


----------



## mouse (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok. Mine would be anything country decor for the home. Shirt/Sweatshirt in x large.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Nov 3, 2006)

This is such a fun time of year!!!!



:

I love chocolate.......anything rustic/horsey......handmade/crafted....I may be 53 years old but am still a kid at heart...wheeeeeeeeeeeee Christmas Time!!!!!!


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Things have been busy so this is the first time I have been able to get on here. I see my person has posted, thank you.

Ok, lets see..... in no particular order

Nice soft throw

anything horsie

t shirt (short or long sleeve) with funny horse saying. XXL like roomy

Outstanding Stallion Book

Windchimes

Show number clip w/heart

winning lottery ticket

t shirt or sweatshirt from where you live

anything for the horses

Please no fluorescent green, yellow, or orange.

Oh yeah, I like the idea of your favorite recipe too.


----------



## J&HMinis (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmmmm, I have too many candles so I guess I don't need those.



I recently got married and could use frames for pictures. Other than that, any horsie things always work!


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Nov 3, 2006)

I love horsey things like figurines or pictures or calendars. My farm colors are navy and teal. Also love candles and candy but not a big chocolate eater. This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## wcr (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh boy, I love this!!! I love the pendleton mug I got last year and am drinking out of it right now.

I am open and easy for just about anything. Horsey stuff, homemade things, dark chocolate, something representative of the region you live in. Books, candles, oh, just about anything.

One thing I would really like is that you include pictures of yourself so I can see who I got my present from.


----------



## maranatha minis (Nov 3, 2006)

Anything horse related!! I love shar pei and doxie stuff too. But I am not hard to please.

Shelley<><


----------



## love_casper (Nov 3, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! i got my name yesterday!!!! now the real test is.... can i keep it a secret?




:

ooooh i can't wait to go shopping for them this weekend.



: i already have something in mind......

:aktion033:


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 3, 2006)

Ho Ho Ho!

My Secret Santa hasn't posted here yet & I hope she does...helps with the shopping!





My favorite things are chocolate (esp. dark), home baked goodies, anything to do with

minis, Australian Shepherds, donkeys. I love vanilla candles, Native American stuff,

books, big mugs for all the tea I drink...anything really! I'll be happy & thrilled to make

a new forum friend.



:

Sandy


----------



## Lewella (Nov 3, 2006)

I think I'm fairly easy - anything pony/horse will do.

But if you're stummped, here's another suggestion too!

I like roosters and hens and little chicks.

On plates, on mugs, and even plant picks.

My husband thinks our house looks like a chicken coop,

but hey, I get my chicken fix without dealing with chicken poop!

:risa_suelos: :risa_suelos: :risa_suelos:


----------



## Miniature217 (Nov 3, 2006)

I got mine ....going shopping :aktion033:


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL ... yes keeping it a secret is hard work!!!

I hope my person posts too!!! I have no idea what to get her!!!

As for me....

Anything horsey!!! ;p but hey I think thats most of us lol! A foal miniature halter would be nice or I collect the little breyers.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## KayJay Farm (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm excited to be included. First year with ss.

I love anything miniature horse related, scrapbooking supplies, smell good candles and surprises.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 3, 2006)

I gave a hint or two with my name but I will try to expand here to be of help.

I love things hand made. They seem to be from the heart.

I would love, among other things, a pair of horsey wineglasses, small christmas ornaments, things from the area you are from (like, have you ever tried wisconsin cranberry mustard?), picture frames for my horse pics, horse treats, funky fun pens.

Anything horsey really.

I like milk chocolate, pretzels, hot chocolates, cappuchino, but i am not a coffee drinker.

I hope this helps! Oh, I also have 3 dogs (a minipin, a schipperke, and a poodle mix) and a tortie cat.

Merry Christmas everyone! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Marty (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's some suggestions if my Secret Santa is really stuck but I'd rather she just use her imagination cause I love surprises

I'm always freezing so a knit hatty that would cover my ears or a scarf would help or slippers the kind you just step into easy (XL) or a sweat shirt 1X or 2X would work or a pull over sweater that doesn't have a turtle neck cause I choke on turtle necks, I like V necks are good too and I noticed all my sweaters have holes in them they are so old I always manage to look like a bag lady it's awful


----------



## HJF (Nov 4, 2006)

Got my name and I'm glad they posted



: Ummm, I can't really think of anything right off, I like horse decorations though...anything for the horses too (A & B size)! Barn colors are black and gold. Horsie Sweatshirts are nice too Med. size. But actually I highly doubt that I could be disappointed with anything. Surprises that aren't on the list are great too :bgrin


----------



## MInx (Nov 4, 2006)

*



: I love this time of year Tis Maxine here and love surprises too, but if need hints I really really need a brass whip holder for my new cart..or a cheap pair of mini size (B size) harness pads..but anything will be a thrill.



*

I have my secret Santa name and am ready to go shopping



:

Also need a size 3,1/2" copper mouth driving snaffle but only if you could find a used one or on Ebay to keep within our spending limit here

Otherwaise surprise me! I'm 65 yrs old so no Bikinis please :lol:

love ya all, Maxine


----------



## ruffian (Nov 4, 2006)

I've got my name too!!

I like anything horsey, cinnamon candles, or country decor. Cinnamon or apple candles. I love sheltys too, so Shelty stuff is cool also -- really anything - I love surprises!

Thanks for doing this Reo!!


----------



## Bassett (Nov 4, 2006)

This is my first year with Secret Santa. Have only had minis for 4-5 months. All babies yet. So ANYTHING in the horsey line. I am so easy to please. I appreciate anything I"m given. This sounds like so much fun. I can't wait. My person has not posted and from what I find has NEVER posted nor responded to any post, so I'm really up a creek. :lol: Christmas Hurry Up!!!!!!

Bonnie


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Nov 4, 2006)

I got my name! Yippee let the shopping begin! For my SS hmmm I love the Painted Pony ornaments, milk chocolate and things from the area where the person is from are always cool! Surprises are best!


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 4, 2006)

I would love anything from the region you live in. I love all types of food and love to cook so spices or sauces are great. I wear 3X in t-shirts or sweatshirts. Anything homemade would be awesome. I love anything christmassy. Since I own Ozark Mountain Tack I pretty well have the horse supplies covered but obviously love horsey stuff. Whatever you choose I am sure I will love it.

Merry Christmas,

LisaB - Ozark


----------



## quaters (Nov 4, 2006)

Woo-hoo! This is going to be fun...another reason for me to spend more time out of the house shopping, lol...I really hope that the person I got post an idea of what she would like.

As for myself. I love to read. I mainly read fantasy novels, ei: elves, unicorns, and the such. I also love home made tree ornaments. And I am pretty much a "modern day hippie" so, Indie style stuff is great too. And as usual, just about anything horse related is good in my book. My favorite colors are hunter green, black, and silver. I'm have tons of candles but, I like candle holders...I guess thats it.

Good luck to everyone, and have fun!


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Nov 4, 2006)

I had put a few ideas with my name but here are a few things I like. Anything horsey-cowboy for in the house (I haved been looking for horse towels for my newly redone bathroom) I like snowmen, just started getting some of the Elmer horse things, any of Marty's books would be nice.....signed of course! Really I am not hard to please, anything will be nice. Hope the person who's name I got posts what they might like, can't wait to go shopping.


----------



## Erica (Nov 5, 2006)

I will be happy with anything. Of course anything horse related works for me, But really anything goes and suprises are great. Only thing I really don't need more of is candles, I do like them, but rarely light them at all so have plenty sitting around.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2006)

Could maybe some of you that didnt post alot of hints post a few more or elaborate on the ones you did post?


----------



## wildoak (Nov 5, 2006)

Whew, 10 pages worth of responses already! Wonder how many are signed up this year..

I have my name, and see they have already posted hints.





I like most anything horsey of course - minis, big horses, driving gear - Christmas ornaments are great, I like the idea of something unique to your part of the country/world. Love dark chocolate but my husband is a big fudge maker, so we are pretty well covered there. T shirts / sweat shirts are always good, size large, and warm socks as I pretty much live in the barn LOL. I also love to read - love horse related novels but have probably read them all, always on the hunt for new ones or good mysteries. I also have too many candles to burn



Music...good liberty music ideas!

Jan


----------



## REO (Nov 6, 2006)

I have *147* people I'm juggling emails with



:

Right now I'm trying to get the last 12 people to answer me that they got my email. I can't rest and enjoy until I know EVERYONE will get a gift.

Last year I did not give up until we had 100% gifts received and I want that again this year. :aktion033:

We can do it! It's shaping up to be a great year!!! :bgrin


----------



## joyenes (Nov 6, 2006)

Just got my name :aktion033: So heres a few ideas even though anything is very appreciated!

I like the lodge type decor, such as Moose, Bear, Deer things, colors burgendy and hunter green.

I'm outside a lot in the winter so gloves hats warm socks.

I read Historical romance novels.

I live in T-Shirts X large.

Candles

Chocloate of any kind.

Love Body washes in different scents.

Think thats enough ideas :bgrin

Joyce


----------



## as if by magic 2 (Nov 6, 2006)

I KNOW I AM ONE OF THE LAST 12 !! :bgrin

I love anything to do with America / mini's / my home (u can see my house style on the pic gallery on the web site ) food and anything that smells nice !

Can't wait to get my name !

Lillian


----------



## MooreAcres (Nov 6, 2006)

DOING A SHOUT OUT TO ALL OF THOSE WHO *HAVEN'T* POSTED YET....

Please make sure you do. I won't say whether or not my person has posted, but I got to thinking after REOs post...147 people...Its obvious that not everyone has posted yet. Some people might not have given enough clues in their email to REO, and this thread could really help someone out if their stuck.

Good luck everyone and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

Erin


----------



## Rachel (Nov 6, 2006)

:aktion033: Love this time of year! I am very easy to buy for so don't worry too much. One thing I really don't need any more of is clothes though - love 'em and that's probably why I have too many of 'em! Anything horse-related is of course great or dog-related (Aussies, Heelers, Shelties). I love Christmas things too! Have fun!!!




:


----------



## starleemay (Nov 6, 2006)

I really need a size 22"-24" size lined blanket for my mini that is only 6 weeks & has been under a heat lamp since she was born. (Nothing fancy, or expensive. could be one that was used on a foal that has out grown it.) :saludando:


----------



## Dee (Nov 7, 2006)

I am pretty darn easy to shop for. Anything bought or homemade, horsey or non horsey goes with me. It really is the thought that counts. I like suprises! Its fun because you never know what you are going to get each year from this exchange. Its always something different!






:bgrin :bgrin

Dee


----------



## Fullmoon (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh! I guess I'd better put my wishes in. I like anything horsey, country (like chickens, horses, birdhouses). Goodness I'll like anything I get. I'm really not picky at all!! I'm going shopping tomorrow, hopefully to get a head start on this!! :aktion033:


----------



## skanzler (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello.... well it is my first time with the Secret Santa and I am very excited. Can't wait to go shopping. I see mine has posted so better get mine done.

I love anything horsey, just like everyone else.



: I have collected horses all my life and my house is full of them.



: I love sweatshirts, live in them most of the time. I am a medium. Snuggly blankets or throws are great too. My dachsunds love to cuddle with me. Anything would be appreciated and I DO LOVE SURPRISES.... Homemade is great too. Old fashion Christmas's are the best, all of my ornaments are old fashion and horsey. So whatever is found, if it comes from the heart would be cherished. :aktion033:


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2006)

My person hasn't posted.............come on my person,,,,,,,give me an idea or two!!!!!!



:


----------



## kareng (Nov 8, 2006)

I sent some ideas when I first signed up but will also list them below. This is so exciting. I'm really in the holiday mood now!!!

Chocolate (no nuts.......love Caramello, Milky Way,etc.)

Lead Ropes/Halter (size Medium)

Anything made with my logo (it's on my website at www.goebelgatefarms.com)

Favorite colors: hunter green and burgundy

Sterling silver jewelry

Candles

Set of coasters (horses, dogs, cats or in my favorite colors)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pandora (Nov 8, 2006)

Horses, big and small. For my minis, I use purple (filly), green(colt), and orange (yearling stud).

I also like cats and dogs. I'm into scifi and collect breyers. (I don't have that many though).

I wear a XL shirt. My stable of residence is Pondlake Stables (link in my profle).

My aunt is justjinx and I'm sure she can give you other ideas also if you need help.


----------



## bfogg (Nov 8, 2006)

I am not fussy.I do collect butterflies (not live ones






Also crystals etc. Love homemade cookies (me bad



: )

But love anything aaaaaathat anyone has taken the time to choose!




:

Bonnie


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 8, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I love anything to do with horse big or small, I love the trail of painted ponies, Pocket Dragons (they look like baby dragons and have all differant expressions), anything country, NO shirts please. I'm into indian thing for my home. [/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 9, 2006)

I already gave ideas in my email but will do so again.

-anything horse or mini horse related

-sunflowers

-farm animals(kitchen decorated like county kitchen)

-southwestern theme in living room

-outhouse theme in bathroom

-scented candles

Amanda


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry, I have been working a lot lately.

I like anything to do with horses. T-shirts / Sweatshirt (Large) . books on mini's stallions but ( I was checking some out but I think they are to high price for this unless you got it at a discount )

I also saw a real pretty horseshoe trivet in the Stateline tack book, that would be real handy.

Paperback books can be used by Anne McCaffrey ( the Pern adventures, I just love that series), I just realized that I had not gotten one of her books since 2001. ) I also noticed that Todd McCaffrey is also a co-author with her now.

Last year I got a great book and a real nice Christmas ornament and a used tape on driving. I enjoyed all of them.

Deb


----------



## JINGO_ACE (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi,

I would really LOVE to have bonnie fogg communicate

with my horses!

I like warm fuzzy things, like LARGE sweatshirts with a turtleneck

collars, and fleece throw blankets. (but please, no chocolates

or sugary stuff!)

My 5 equines would LOVE some mane & tail conditioners &

of course, lots of horse cookies. :bgrin

Hope that helps,




J


----------



## CharmedMinis (Nov 12, 2006)

Okey Dokey, I'm pretty easy............

Anything horsey, homeade, artsy, local favorite things.

The only things I don't like are candles and anything perfumey (sensitive noses in the family).

If one of the forum artists got my name, then of course I would love a piece of artwork of one of my horses. Last year WeWindWalker (Evelyn) got my name and she did some exquisite pencil sketches for me. I've never posted pictures because I don't have a scanner.

So if one of you forum artists got me and needs inspiration but don't want to give yourselves away, you can email my best buddy at [email protected] and she can send you some pictures.

Otherwise, I'm happy with anything that doesn't smell :bgrin


----------



## sparkle (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello Secret Santa! :bgrin

I'm sorry for the delay on gift ideas!!

I pretty much like everything!! Not picky at all.

Of course, ANYthing horse related, I do collect horsie Christmas ornaments...no specific maker...just all horses on my tree.

I do have a sweet tooth. lol



:

I do own a black tri Aussie (Delilah)...so aussie stuff is good, too.

Fuzzy scarves, cute-sy socks, votives, horse books, breyers (haven't bought any in YEARS), coffee mugs, T- shirts (size M/L), photos, etc, etc, etc. See? I'm easy! lol

Come to think of it...I have been on the lookout for a magnet/vinyl decal/sticker for my jeep.



:

Honestly...it's all good knowing that someone took the time to pick something out for you!



:


----------



## LindaB (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm getting so excited. I also feel like a kid making out my Christmas list. This will be my first year doing the Secret Santa and there are sooo many

that joined in the fun. How great. I just love this time of year. I don't see my elf's name here yet.



I sure she posts some hints for me soon. I can't wait to go shopping.

As for what I would like. hummm I have 4 new minis coming home soon, so I guess I need just about anything for my new little girls. That would help. Lead rope/halter size med and large any color, I know they are expensive, so used would be great.

I love hand made things, country theme items for our home, warm, fuzzy throw in brown earth tone colors, wind chimes, 3 inch or under crystal figurines to go into my display case, Sees nut chocolates, large coffee cup, so I don't have to keep going to refill it up so often, he he.

*Really I'm very easy to please*, it's just so nice to have someone on the forum take the time to get me a suprise. :bgrin

*I know what ever you pick out I'll just love*.

Oh this is so much fun, I can't wait. Do I have to wait till Christmas to open my present?



:

I hope this helps you with my hints. Could you also send a picture of yourself so I can see who my Secret Santa is, that would be great.

*~~~~~Happy Hoildays Everyone~~~~~* :saludando:


----------



## Fred (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been busy working on my Secret Santa's gift. Hope she likes it! As for me I'm pretty darn easy. I pretty much like everything. My barn colors are black, royal blue and silver. My favorite horses are minis, Freisans and Arabs. LOVE chocolate. This is going to be so much fun. Linda B


----------



## minihorselover27 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is so much fun....

I am very easy to please, I wear a 1X shirt, love chocolate, farm colors are burgandy and tan. I collect Montana silversmith figures, anything horse related. Suprise me I will cherish my gift.


----------



## tini-z (Nov 18, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi, [/SIZE]

I love everything.

Our farm colour are hunter green/gold. Perhaps soemthing for decorating in the stable? Just an idea.

I like all stuff for the Miniatures because we can't get so much in Europe.


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2006)

I may as well post too. I love anything with horses, minis on it. (especially if it's my own Lotto!)

I love coffee mugs. JARED LEE stuff. T-shirts. I can wear a 2x but I like 3x better. I gained a lot after I quit smoking *sigh* My farm colors are sky blue and gold, with maroon trim. I already have all the mini books there are. I don't need any candy LOL! No candles. Heck, I love pretty much everything!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 18, 2006)

Guess I better drop a hint or two!

Love candles--mainly cinnamon or apple cinnamon

sweats/tees sz lg (horsey)

anything hand crafted in country motiff Just love crafts since i'm not crafty at all!

Just about ANYTHING other than candy would be wonderfull!

Merry Christmas! :saludando:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Nov 19, 2006)

I am soooo simple to please. Anything from the area where the person lives is wonderful, I LOVE scented candles(2 favorites are Christmas tree and apple cinnamon). I don't eat much candy, but do LOVE mounds or almond joy candy bars. I wear a size Medium shirt and live my life in sweatshirts and jeans. I collect Angels and seem to be starting a little collection of garden frogs.

I am having a good time shopping for my recipient!!! And I have a special one






Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Shawntelle (Nov 20, 2006)

Im late on posting, sorry...

anything horsey of course. I LOVE Gary Allan the country singer (But i do have ALL of his cds, even the origonals before he was famous) I like candles expecially cinnimon, or the country cookie ones mmmmm and Country music is my favorite so anything country works too. If my Secret Santa is In the USA, there are alot of diffoernt things there that you cant get here in Canada that are horserelated im sure, so something unique would be cool....i like anything really



:


----------

